# ANYONE REMEMBER THESE FOLKS?



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

back in the late 80's my dad used to run me out to the Pcola pier and the Bayfront auditorium and drop me off to fish all day while he was work and there were 2 guys that mentored me in fishing when I was kid, one of them was a black dude named "Ham" , he king fished the bayfront and built castnets, he was a good fuggin dude and I often wonder if he is still livin or not.

another guy, I dont remember his name, but I do remember I thought he was the coolest mofo around, LOL, he drove a white van with a guy airbrushed on the side of it standing on the beach somkin a joint ! long haired dude that fished the beach pier regularly and LIVED at the bayfront during king season.

had some good times fishing with these two guys and like I said, wonder often If they are still alive. they kept me outta trouble growin up, and turned me into a pretty damn good fisherman.

any info or stories anyone has on these two fellas would be appreciated, I know someone has to know who I was talkin about.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I enjoyed your reply on the pier rat post..My dad did the same thing as you said..Id fish all day and loved it..Ive met many people over the years that i also wonder about...Great guys who I would like to thank for also keeping me out of trouble..


----------

